

PageLever (YC S11) Releases PageLever Now - Realtime Facebook Analytics - wdavidturner
http://mashable.com/2012/11/01/facebook-analytics-real-time/

======
freyr
This looks really cool. I don't use Facebook much, and didn't know they make
all this data available. But what prevents Facebook from implementing this
functionality themselves?

~~~
patrickod
There is no technical barrier stopping facebook from doing this, however
Facebook stands to gain much much more in promoting an ecosystem for companies
such as ourselves to exist. They traditionally haven't encroached on this
space.

~~~
a5seo
Have we learned nothing from Twitter. FB's ad revenue model is still in its
infancy, so I wouldn't assume any part of _their_ ecosystem is safe.

------
brackin
I don't think I've read a Mashable article about a startup in a long while.
Really interesting company though, Google won't compete with this and it's a
huge market. Facebook is the internet to a large percentage of the population.

------
brianbreslin
My first thought was they need to charge more than $99/month. People who need
this kind of realtime data would pay for it. Great job

------
francov88
Really cool to see these kind of social analytics programs - but how do you
compete with Google?

~~~
jeffwidman
Not sure what you mean here.

Do you mean when will we offer G+ analytics, or confusing us with website
analytics? (we measure social media)

~~~
jpadvo
It seems the confusion comes from this part of the article:

> "Google started providing real-time analytics to page managers last
> September."

This makes it sound like Google has real-time _facebook page_ analytics tools,
but that isn't the case. Google started providing real-time analytics for
_websites_ using its analytics platform. Not Facebook analytics.

------
nickpersico
Congrats dudes. This looks awesome!

